# Toronto area amp building class?



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I am curious if anyone offers an amp building weekend class in the Toronto (preferably North area) like Bruce Egnater? I see from older posts that Trinity Amps has done so in the past.

Anything current out there? Maybe Solo Music Gear (@Ara Pekel) has space to run one at their new location?

Maybe @Morattoampshop would be interested?

I’d love to build something like a Champ or Tweed Deluxe head myself. Or a Trinity Tramp.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

These classes take a lot of time, energy and space to organize to the extent that it is worthwhile and profitable. I know this from (some) related experience.

You might want to consider just buying a kit.
There are many skilled builders and techs in this forum that will help you along if you start a build thread.
Here is an example (apologies if you have looked at most of these)
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/marshall-18-watt.237182/

Do you have the necessary tools, a somewhat dedicated bench for the build, a decent DMM, etc?

How are your soldering skills?


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

So I get the impression there is not much interest in this. Maybe a weekend trip to Detroit for an Egnater class is in my future. Much rather learn from a local person though. Ah well


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The kit idea doesn't interest you?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

greco said:


> Do you have the necessary tools, a somewhat dedicated bench for the build, a decent DMM, etc?
> 
> How are your soldering skills?


Are you able to build an amp without a decent deluxe memory man?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Get a Trinity Amp Kit. I'm a tool and die maker and I made the 18 watt Marshall clone . Stephen is always an email away. He always responds. Comes with black and white umpteen page manual, but the color manual is online. It's explained so that anyone can understand it. I had 4 broken ribs and needed something to do besides watching TV.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> deluxe memory man


Yes, certainly. This is essential.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

greco said:


> Yes, certainly. However, you do need a *D*igital* M*ulit*m*eter


Don't wreck my really good joke.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> Don't wreck my really good joke.


Sorry


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I’d really rather do my first build with an expert around to better learn the subtleties of amp troubleshooting and how things interact. Face to face learning is superior than online IMO, unless they do video conferencing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

madhermit said:


> I’d really rather do my first build with an expert around to better learn the subtleties of amp troubleshooting and how things interact. Face to face learning is superior than online IMO, unless they do video conferencing.


Do you have an amp tech anywhere reasonably nearby that you could arrange to meet with and go over building, subtleties, troubleshooting , etc.?


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

greco said:


> Do you have an amp tech anywhere reasonably nearby that you could arrange to meet with and go over building, subtleties, troubleshooting , etc.?


Not that I know of. Maybe there is though. I am in a Newmarket. Lots in Toronto, Moratto in Pickering, Luckhurst in west end, but no one up here that I know of.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

madhermit said:


> Not that I know of. Maybe there is though. I am in a Newmarket. Lots in Toronto, Moratto in Pickering, Luckhurst in west end, but no one up here that I know of.


You might want to consider starting a new thread with a title something like: 

_*"Looking for an Amp Tech or Amp Builder near Newmarket" *_

You never know what might surface!


----------



## Guy77 (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi Madhermit. I am an amp builder in the downtown Toronto area. If your interested in learning to build an amp you can give me a shot and we can arrange something. 
Saturdays are best. I always have builds in progress that you can watch me work on too . If you wanted to come down with a kit that is fine too and I can help you with it.
You can email me at [email protected] . You can also watch my builds as they progress on Instagram @ ampguy77 and on my site at ampguy.ca

I hope I am not breaking any board rules by posting like this, please remove if I am.

Cheers
Guy


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guy77 said:


> Hi Madhermit. I am an amp builder in the downtown Toronto area. If your interested in learning to build an amp you can give me a shot and we can arrange something.
> Saturdays are best. I always have builds in progress that you can watch me work on too . If you wanted to come down with a kit that is fine too and I can help you with it.
> You can email me at [email protected] . You can also watch my builds as they progress on Instagram @ ampguy77 and on my site at ampguy.ca
> 
> ...


WOW...What a great offer!!

Thanks for replying to this thread.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Guy77 said:


> Hi Madhermit. I am an amp builder in the downtown Toronto area. If your interested in learning to build an amp you can give me a shot and we can arrange something.
> Saturdays are best. I always have builds in progress that you can watch me work on too . If you wanted to come down with a kit that is fine too and I can help you with it.
> You can email me at [email protected] . You can also watch my builds as they progress on Instagram @ ampguy77 and on my site at ampguy.ca
> 
> ...


That is a really cool offer. Expect an email shortly. I have a friend who may be interested too.

Thanks!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I’ve done Bruce’s class and it was excellent. The fact you live in Toronto I’d say is a no brainer that you should drive over the bridge one weekend and take his class.


----------



## byron peterson (Oct 6, 2019)

It seems funny to me that in the GTA, with > 6 million people, that there would NOT be a class like this offered somewhere from time to time...oh well. I still think the best way to go about learning is to first take a class in electronics, and buy some decent books. Then start slowly (and carefully). In my experience, kits deliver the goods when it comes to soldering practice and the basics of wiring, etc, but they are also basically paint-by-number and the instructions rarely, if ever, come with a detailed explanation of how things work.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

byron peterson said:


> It seems funny to me that in the GTA, with > 6 million people, that there would NOT be a class like this offered somewhere from time to time...oh well. I still think the best way to go about learning is to first take a class in electronics, and buy some decent books. Then start slowly (and carefully). In my experience, kits deliver the goods when it comes to soldering practice and the basics of wiring, etc, but they are also basically paint-by-number and the instructions rarely, if ever, come with a detailed explanation of how things work.


I'm with you there. I want to be able to ask questions about the WHYs as well as the HOWs. They tend to pop into my brain at random times.


----------

